# Newbie saying howdy



## Hazey (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi all, my name is Dave, on the look out for an espresso machine up to £200.

I think I'm toying between the Delonghi EC680 or the EC820

I am unable to see a review of the 680, not sure whether that's because it is a new model??

I have bought my coffee beans so just need my machine now which I will be buying this week hopefully

Thanks, Dave


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello & welcome to yet another 'Dave' to the Forum.

Do give some consideration to a Gaggia Classic which is considered best on here for a starter machine. They have a long & proven record for reliability.

Have to say it, you will need a grinder. Even a handheld will do you well for starters. You will be disappointed if you try to start off with 'ready ground'.

Enjoy your journey. There is so much info available here. Just ask


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello Dave and a warm welcome from one of the Davids!!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Welcome dave

Totally agree with ronsil, the gaggia Classic paired with a decent grinder and let's not forget fresh beans ie from a roaster not the Supermarket is going to open up the world of coffee to you, there are of course different ways to create your brew pour over etc but for the basic espresso set up that's all you need apart from a tamper, milk jug, Scales, Timer and so on lol, however it rarely stops there you will at some point get bit with upgradeitis and want something faster, more expensive with more bells and whistles.

But until then enjoy and ask as many questions as you like there a very helpful bunch here


----------



## Hazey (Jul 22, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Hello & welcome to yet another 'Dave' to the Forum.
> 
> Do give some consideration to a Gaggia Classic which is considered best on here for a starter machine. They have a long & proven record for reliability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome, I think you could be in for some surprises following your comments about your choices of machine/grinder/ beans but it's a journey to enjoy good coffee and by joining this forum you have made the first step.

If you post your location there may be some members around that will give you assistance on the journey.

Ian


----------



## Hazey (Jul 22, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> Welcome, I think you could be in for some surprises following your comments about your choices of machine/grinder/ beans but it's a journey to enjoy good coffee and by joining this forum you have made the first step.
> 
> If you post your location there may be some members around that will give you assistance on the journey.
> 
> Ian


lol Ian. I've been using forums for many years now so I know what can happen regards to when I post up my thoughts lol

I live in Bolton, Lancs in an area called Bradshaw

What about this machine then Gaggia Carezza Deluxe Espresso coffee Machine - RI8525/08

Is this a better choice than the other 2 I have mentioned earlier.

Sorry for the questions in this section, I will start a new thread with all my questions

Dave


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You aren't actually that far from me if you do need any assistance and I think there is at least 1 member who lives in Bolton as well. What grinder is it you have in mind because I can tell you now, anything you can buy from Curry's or Argos etc simply isn't good enough for making espresso. The Gaggia Classic is considered to be the minimum standard for a decent starter espresso machine, not least because of it's 58mm professional sized group and having a solenoid valve, Amazon is often the best priced seller of the Classic and sometimes has deals on ones where the outer box has been damaged but are otherwise perfect.


----------



## Hazey (Jul 22, 2014)

I've now seen this model http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00E5GK5GO?pc_redir=1405541148&robot_redir=1

Which is a bean to cup machine. Now I am not a serious coffee man just yet so can't justify a £500+ machine like a lot of the members I've looked at so far......what do you guys & gals think of this Krups machine for a beginner & someone just getting into the wonderful world of coffee.

I don't know anyone that is big on their coffee, yeah sure a couple of friends ha e coffee machines but they just ened out & bought a machibe they liked the look of & buy coffee based on price not quality whereas I'm different like that


----------



## Hazey (Jul 22, 2014)

Charliej said:


> You aren't actually that far from me if you do need any assistance and I think there is at least 1 member who lives in Bolton as well. What grinder is it you have in mind because I can tell you now, anything you can buy from Curry's or Argos etc simply isn't good enough for making espresso. The Gaggia Classic is considered to be the minimum standard for a decent starter espresso machine, not least because of it's 58mm professional sized group and having a solenoid valve, Amazon is often the best priced seller of the Classic and sometimes has deals on ones where the outer box has been damaged but are otherwise perfect.


I was thinking of getting a delonghi £33 grinder, yeah I know this is making you all gasp in horror at the poor choice I'm making but I'm starting out on a budget but of I get into my coffee then I will upgrade to a fat better machine etc......but was just wanting to know what you think of the krups machine I'm looking at

Ta, Dave


----------

